# Black Mocha, Brighton.



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Popped in here twice today whilst out and about in Brighton. Lovely little place serving Cast Iron coffee. I had a lovely Rwandan V60 first of all, and returned later for a fantastic Americano. Staff were friendly, great food choices including gluten and vegan options. My girlfriend had a fantastic whiz-bang hot chocolate during the morning visit too...









Not cheap, but definitely worth a visit as part of the Brighton coffee scene.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Where are they @spune?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

In the North Laines. Address is 103 Gloucester Rd, Brighton BN1 4AP, about 5-10 minutes from the station.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool thanks


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Let us know


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

spune said:


> In the North Laines. Address is 103 Gloucester Rd, Brighton BN1 4AP, about 5-10 minutes from the station.


Great news, another one in Brighton to try post work!!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Went in there Thursday. Tried the Decaf which was good.


----------

